# DIY uncontested Divorce companies online..advice needed.



## Divorcing1 (May 21, 2019)

I’m looking for advice on online websites offering DIY uncontested divorce forms by state.

There are several at different price points so I’m just trying to narrow them down.

Thanks.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I no nothing about online divorce but this.

Anything can be challenged in court after the fact for how long who knows.

Ask @Taxman otherwise do your homework If you are asking for advice on the interwebs you are already in trouble

55


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Please do not do this without professional advice. I liken this to going on WebMD to treat cancer.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I did mine and assisted two friends with theirs. 

Get the required paperwork from your county website. If your county doesn't have the paperwork available on their website call the county clerks office and ask which papers they accept and where they are available.

Fill out the papers and file them according to the instructions on the county website or get instructions from the county clerks office.

When I did my divorce I had to purchase papers from a specific vendor as they were in the only format my county would accept. I then filled them out and began the filing process. This involved standing in line, getting a case number, filing copies in two other lines, getting ex served, turning in the proof of service, and getting a court date. The divorce took 3 months, start to finish.

When I helped my friends do theirs, years later, the process had changed a bit. The county now has the papers on their website and filing can now be done in person or entirely online. Both friends also had finalized divorced within 3-4 months.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You get what you pay for .... expect an equal level of service from your cheap paperwork.

Don't worry .... the uncontested part wont last for long anyhow .....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

As someone else said, go to your county or state court website and they will have the forms and instructions. Many courts also have a clerk that can help you to some extent.

You can find books on Amazon for the divorce laws for you state.

I did a divorce for myself and helped a few other people with their forms and the process. In each case the divorces were very simple: no children so no custody issues, property had already been divided and both parties agreed to everything.

In my state, the process is pretty simple. Fill out the forms, file them with the court, paid the $135 filing fee, walked the papers with case number stamped on them to the judge's clerk. The judge reviewed them, found no problems and signed it. I went down to the court about a week later to pick up the final, signed, divorce papers. The entire thing cost us $135.

I think you said that you have no underaged children. So that's not an issue. That means that your divorce is mostly about how to divide any assets.

Do the two of you agree on this? Perhaps 50/50?


----------

